# Mysteriöse Löcher in Teichfolie (mit Bildern)



## teichsaar (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich poste hier stellvertretend für meinen Vater, der schon seit einiger Zeit ratlos vor einem Problem steht:

Er hat einen Schwimmteich (ungefähr 20x5x1.7 meter) und seit einiger Zeit sinkt der Wasserspiegel. Als er der Sache nachgehen wollte und dafür den Teich leergepumpt hat, hat er überall (also sowohl am Rand als auch unten am Grund) seltsame Löcher entdeckt, von denen er sich absolut nicht erklären kann, wo diese herkommen. Der Teich ist gelinde gesagt  "sehr naturbelassen", d.h. wuchert mit Pflanzen und enthält auch alle möglichen Kleintiere, die sich selbst dort angesiedelt haben.

Ich habe zwei Fotos der Löcher angehängt. Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung, was diese Löcher, die ja so ein bisschen wie "weggeschabt" aussehen, verursachen könnte?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## lollo (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

was ist denn das für eine Folie, so eine gemusterte Teichfolie hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Sieht mir danach aus als ob die Folie sich auflöst, vor allen Dingen auf dem zweiten Bild, an der Naht zu sehen.


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2015)

Hmm. Eigentlich sieht das wie Gewebeplane aus. 
Vielleicht eine, die nicht wirklich für den Teichbau gedacht war? 
Oder halt einfach zu alt ist und jetzt halt ihren Geist aufgibt.

Wie alt ist der Teich denn?


----------



## Patrick K (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo 
für mich sieht das aus wie durchgescheuert , vielleicht durch ein Gehölz im Wind, meine Folie Epdm 1,02mm ist auch so gemustert

salve Patrick


----------



## meinereiner (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

sehe ich auch so wie Patrick, schaut aus wie durchgescheuert.
Ist es überall so, oder eher nur an bestimmten Stellen? Also z.B. in der Nähe der Einstiegsleiter (wenn vorhanden)? Oder passiert da an den Orten sonst was außergewöhnliches? Z.B dass da einer Ein- oder Aussteigt, oder irgendwas ins Wasser gelassen wird?
Ist das immer nur an den Kanten? Und nur an denen die nach innen zeigen? oder auch an den Kanten die nach außen zeigen?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## teichsaar (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten! Ich habe nochmal nachgehakt und folgendes herausgefunden:

Die Löcher befinden sich zu 90% an Falten in der Folie, wie manche ja schon vermutet haben. (Noch zur Info: Der Teich liegt momentan quasi brach, d.h. es wird nicht aus- oder eingestiegen und auch sonst nichts bewegt.)
Die Folie ist 1.25 mm dicke Gummifolie (kein PVC). Deswegen kann mein Vater sich einen einfachen Materialverschleiß ohne Fremdeinwirkung (durch z.B. Tiere) schwer vorstellen.
Da im Teich nichts gemacht oder bewegt wird, kann es quasi nur eine Pflanze, ein Tier oder gar nichts (sprich: reines Materialversagen) sein. Gehölz im Wind ist auch unwahrscheinlich, da die Löcher an verschiedensten Stellen im Teich und auf verschiedensten Tiefen vorliegen.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## lollo (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

dann wird es wohl am Alter der Folie liegen, wenn es überwiegend an den Nähten geschieht.
Kannst du denn das Alter der Folie bestimmen?


----------



## teichsaar (28. Juli 2015)

Ich werde versuchen, das noch herauszubekommen.
Die Löcher entstehen nicht an den Nähten, sondern an Stellen, wo die Folie Falten schlägt.


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2015)

Wenn es an den Falten bzw. Kniffkanten ist, dürfte wohl tatsächlich das Alter am ehesten der Grund sein.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Juli 2015)

Wird so sein das die Folie wohl altert...also der Weichmacher raus geht. An den Stellen wo sie sehr geknickt ist, wird die dann wohl spröde und bricht.


----------



## samorai (29. Juli 2015)

Ich würde sagen; Schotten-Folie! 
Keiner der hier vertretenden User hat Folien-Probleme und viele haben in manchen Dingen doppelt bezahlt, ich möchte mich da gar nicht ausschließen.
Anderes Beispiel, Schweißbahn; die Du einreißen kannst, gibt es nur in Baumärkten.
Laut Flachdach-Richtlinie darf diese nur auf ein 3 m² Dach verwendet werden.
Aber das wird Dir im Baumarkt keiner sagen.
Ich möchte damit ausdrücken das Dein Vater nicht der einzige ist , der sein Geld in den Sand gesetzt hat.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## teichsaar (2. Aug. 2015)

Die Folie ist übrigens um die 13 Jahre alt.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## samorai (2. Aug. 2015)

Mein erster Teich an der Terrasse hat knappe 300 l und ist mit 0,5mm Folie ausgelegt.
Die hat aussen einen Riss von der Sonne aber ansonsten ist sie noch fit,gebaut 1995.

Ron!


----------

